# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Into the Mines - an dungeon map in 3/4 perspective

## Immolate

Working on a reproducible iso style dungeon mapping system inspired by one of Djekspek's maps. I have a campaign preparing to start in a month or three so I finally found the motivation to work on this project that I've wanted to do for some time. Comments and suggestions are welcome.

----------


## Bogie

Very Cool!

----------


## Anoril

Excellent! A very good basis for a setup!

----------


## Lukc

It looks good, though I'm not 100% on the back walls ... some places they seem a bit confusing and might need a lowered transparency.

So what *is* your reproducible system?

----------


## Steel General

That is quite cool so far...

----------


## pythor

Your shading makes all the rooms look inside-out to me.  Why did you decide on darkening the bottom of walls?  To my eye, the top of walls should be darker, since light normally comes from above.

Other than that, great map.  I love this style, though it seems a pain in the butt to draw.

----------


## Wolfgang

I have agree that the shading and coloring of the rooms makes things seems almost inside out at first, but then once you look at it for a moment or two that feeling goes away. The iso-style is very interesting, I haven't seen it before and now I'm inspired to try one out myself. I like how the different levels are easy to tell apart from one another, and how you can have them all on one map rather than having to do a series of overhead maps to get a lesser version of the same effect.

----------


## torstan

I really like it. I'm not sold on the green colour for the floor, but I like the shading on the walls. What are you using to do this. Are they all individual floor tiles that you're collating together in PS? If so, that's quite an endeavour. How are you getting them to snap properly?

----------


## Immolate

Aha, thanks Torstan for helping a brother out. As you may remember I am red/green colorblind, which manifests itself often a a confusion between green and brown, which is exactly what happened this time. If I chose my colors by creating them, I don't make mistakes, but if I take an existing pattern and use it, I often confuse the two colors. So I thought the map was in brown/tan and instead it was brown and tan with a bunch of green. I asked for my wife's help and she pointed out where my colors were bad.

I have to say that I don't see the inside-out issue. It's too far along to fix now, so I'll leave it as is, but it's easy enough to change for future dungeons. There is some assembly required for the walls.

To answer your question Torstan, the methodology used for the floor tiles is simple. I have a grid with strong lines. I turn it on, then "fill" the spaces in between. There is just enough dark brown stroke on the tile layer to add the required grout.

Here is the map with the green removed and some additional bits added.

----------


## torstan

That's cunning  :Smile: 

And that's a very pretty map. I love the border. How did you do that?

----------


## torstan

That's cunning  :Smile: 

And that's a very pretty map. I love the border. How did you do that?

----------


## Bogie

The brown is much better, excellent, especially the walls that have a pattern to them.

Not quite fixed yet though, there is one tiny section of wall that is still green.

----------


## Immolate

Bogie... thanks, got it. There were two sections that used styles instead of hard-coded, so of course a hue/saturation modification didn't accomplish much. Fixed now.

Torstan... I found a corner and an edge tile I liked at an online tile store and used smudge and clone to merge them into a continuous border.

I've added a couple of other rooms and made some new door tiles.

----------


## Lukc

Nice work ... and very sneaky on the tile store!  :Very Happy:

----------


## geamon

Still missing some green... Not trying to make you look bad  :Frown:  . Shown in the attachment bellow.

----------


## Immolate

Thanks for pointing out the elusive green tiles.

I have added some additional walls and some labeling.

----------


## Bogie

Looking great!

----------


## Immolate

I've made some updates, including replacing the book cases in the library. There is still some work to do, but the project is nearing completion. Once done, I'm going to put together a tutorial on how to easily create a new dungeon using the same techniques.

----------


## Immolate

I've placed a representation of the various monsters that belong in each room next to the room. The project is nearing a finish. I may make some additions or adjustments as I write up each area and how it should play.

----------


## Immolate

Okay I think I'm done with this. Thanks everyone for your support and suggestions. By your efforts, this is a better map than it would have been otherwise.

----------


## moriturimax

Excellent mapping, though it's probably too late, my humble suggestion would be to lighten the floor grid lines a teensy bit, that way the rooms, halls, and stairs would be more dramatic in not competing with the grid for the eye's attention.

Bravo on the effort so far!

----------


## dangerdog15

This has really shaped up to be a wonderful map!

----------


## scholar

I am amazed, I always admired the isometric style. I never got the hang of it, so I settled for cross-sections and areal view. But again. I like this map! Very good job.

----------


## David Corsalini

I really like the isometric style too, but i don't understand how you present it to the players. Do you use a vtt? Or just pen&paper? You cover the rooms they haven't still discovered or you let them see the entire dungeon as they enter it? It could be a great way to do a map, but i'm still not sold on the working side of it.

----------


## Jaxilon

I just found this and I wanted to say bravo.  It looks great. The words are a little hard to read due to the light coloring but that might be just fine as they don't overwhelm the map. I look forward to the tutorial.

----------


## rpgmapmaker

Rep for you for this wonderful and inspirering dungoen!  You have made me think hard and start a dungoen map of my own.

----------


## lostatsea

A great map as usual. Really like the border !! Into the inspiration folder !!  :Smile:

----------


## grangarian

I just love iso dungeon maps. Iso mapping is a force to be reckoned with. Saved and repped.

----------


## m0shing_smurf

Excellent job and great to see the progression, too! Thanks!

----------


## tnbrewer83

This map is awesome looking! I guess I just have one question, how will it be played on? Is this a map for your reference? Will this be something that you actually print out?

----------


## Immolate

Sorry all, haven't been around much lately due to the constraints of job and being the gamemaster of a campaign. The map was for reference and display. As the characters advanced into each new room, I'd draw it on the mat. It took quite a number of sessions to complete the dungeon crawl.

----------

